

Safari is the new IE 2: Revenge of the Linkbait - nolanl
http://nolanlawson.com/2015/07/05/safari-is-the-new-ie-2-revenge-of-the-linkbait/

======
outside1234
Why can't Apple keep up? Is it because they don't want to keep up and push
people to apps (ala Windows with IE)?

------
pacomerh
I found your original article interesting, and I'm glad someone wrote about
these Safari issues. But I also have to agree that one has to be very cautious
when coming up with article titles. You're giving people a misleading context
before even reading the content.

~~~
croucho
He's mentions pretty early in the follow up that he doesn't really give a shit
about misleading folks:

    
    
      "I choose headlines that grab attention; welcome to journalism 101."
    

He may have apologized for that later on in the article but that's as far as I
got before rolling my eyes and uttering "what an asshole."

~~~
nolanl
Wow, HN commenters are brutal! :) I thought the title captured the spirit of
the piece; the problem was that people shared it without discussing the
contents. As if to say, "Welp, that's it: Safari is the new IE. After all,
some dude said it!"

------
bitcrusher
"Android developer talks more trash about iOS.. Film at 11."

 _yawn_

~~~
Oletros
Look, someone that had not read the articles or who is the one writing then
and write the first stupidity he thought.

~~~
Oletros
I like when facts are downvoted, the author is not an Android developer and is
not bashing iOS.

But don't let reality break your own agenda

------
ebbv
This has literally no additional content beyond the original except for a
little bit of "Wow I didn't expect the big response!" and a lame "It wasn't
link bait!" claim. (He had to know it was sensationalist.)

The original article's claim was ludicrous and this doesn't do anything to
walk it back at all.

